# OK Prowler 15



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What are the draw backs to the OK Prowler 15 as a first boat? Would be used for backwater (reds, flounder), surf side (kings and running shark bait out), and for a small freshwater pond. Of course those are my uneducated thoughts. I am sure my desires will evolve with knowledge. 

Robert


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about a prowler is the molded footwells. Otherwise they are great yaks. Decent stability, good speed, rasonably dry ride (depending on total loaded weight)


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> What are the draw backs to the OK Prowler 15 as a first boat?
> 
> Robert



Uh well, it has to be paddled !! 

All kidding aside, I had one and it was equally at home on my freshwater lake as launching thru the waves at Hatteras, nice yak, just never seemed to get the use out of it I had envisioned, wound up selling it, should have kept it, but still have a canoe taking up space, so something had to go.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

get the new trident prowlers , they have better layout. (no molded footwells etc) new adjustables, rod pod, etc


i got the 13' prowler trident, and wouldnt give it up for anything atm.



Jesse


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Here's the Prowler 13.Love it.

<a href="http://s1017.photobucket.com/albums/af295/Wilberjones/?action=view&current=Backriver011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af295/Wilberjones/Backriver011.jpg" border="0" alt="Matt at sun set 2"></a>


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> get the new trident prowlers


That is what I was looking at.

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> That is what I was looking at.
> 
> Robert


rob if u come near me anywhere, take a paddle in the 13. im a big guy like you, and im real comfortable in it. with a crack of dawn seat, my big arse is comfy all day


J
esse


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Got the Trident 15.Love it on the water but heavy and bulky out of the water. 
But I just get tough with it and smile when in the water. 
Got used to the molded foot rests don't mind them at all now.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanted an ocean kayak for a while but got a tarpon at the last second and so far i'm pretty happy with my decision.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats !

"I'm pretty happy with my decision" Thats the key!
Enjoy!
Hope you post a lot of fishin reports!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Have a P15 and it does well on flat water and in the waves. I don't like the molder footholds nearly as much as the adjustable but it's a minor issue. Good layout, plenty room, fairly fast on the water and plenty stable.


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

*Fishing inshore*

If your planning on alot of salt water fishin 12' is a must 13,14,15,16 footers just make it easier and faster, as well as tracking the longer the faster and they track better. Buddy has a tarpon 140 I got the 120 wish I had the 140 it screams across the water. All aside I love my Plastic Vessel !


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Both the P-15 and P-13 are sweet boats.

I just traded my Ride 135 for a Trident 15. 

But, come to think of it......I never paddled any kayak I didnt like in some way or other


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a Prowler 15 and love it. I have had it since they year they came out. I've also got a Tarpon 140, 160, Ride 135 and my brother has a Prowler 13.

I've had a Tarpon 100 and 120 also. out of all of the boats I have owned or do own the Prowler 15 is my favorite boat. It is much lighter than my tarpons which is nice if you are by yourself and have to load, unload with no help. As for the molded footwells, I actually like them better than the slide track footrest like on the Tarpons as they are little (and I have a big size 13 foot) and they break if I put any pressure on them. 

I like the Prowler hatch much better as it has never leaked and with the two straps it will never come loose. Also, I've had this boat in some of the nastiest conditions you can imagine with up to 35+ knot winds and it will take anything you can throw at it. It is more stable than the Tarpon 160i and I think it is just as fast. It is faster than my Tarpon 140.

I think it was pretty dumb of them to stop making it but that's just my opinion.


----------

